# Umstieg auf Flat Padels, dass Grauen ??? wie soll das gehen? Springen ??



## harryhallers (22. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nach 25 Jahren von Klicks auf Flat Paddels umgestiegen. Für mich ist es das Grauen, dass Rad folgt mir einfach nicht mehr so wie ich es will und bei Sprüngen und ruppigen Gelände fliegt der Fuß immer vom Pedal.

Beim Hinterrad anheben, habe ich jetzt den einen Fuß etwas mit der Fußspitze nach unten geneigt, dass geht auf jeden Fall besser.
Aber was mache ich beim Springen?

Bisher habe ich versucht die Fußspitzen zu neigen und den Sprungimpuls (Tramoplin) zu verstärken, das geht etwas aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie vorher.

Ist das nur Übung und muss der Impuls noch stärker werden bzw. die Technik sauberer?

Ich finde übrigens beim seitlichen Absteigen Klicks viel sicherer. Diese Pins haben mir schon das Schienbein aufgerissen und kleben bei seitlichen Bewegungen ganz schön.

LG.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. März 2020)

Üben üben üben... sollte auch genug Videos als Hilfestellung  geben.
Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (22. März 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Üben üben üben... sollte auch genug Videos als Hilfestellung  geben.
> Beispiel


Das Video kannte ich schon, trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich hab das Problem, dass in der Luft das Rad mir nicht so folgt wie ich will...


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> (...) ich bin nach 25 Jahren von Klicks auf Flat Paddels umgestiegen.


Hmm ... Warum ❓


harryhallers schrieb:


> Für mich ist es das Grauen, (...)


Voellig klar.

Man muss nicht einem Trend hinterher rennen, der im Kern darin besteht, auf die beste fahrradtechnische Innovation, die zumindest mal in meiner Lebenszeit erfolgt ist, zu verzichten. 

Soll machen wer will - ich finds einen Quatsch.


----------



## harryhallers (22. März 2020)

Die Leute mit denen ich fahre, sagen das ich beim Springen dazu neige die Füße zu ziehen. Wobei ich immer versuche mich abzudrücken und nicht zu ziehen. Es ist jetzt auch viel besser, aber ich dachte ich könnte mein Fahrkönnen dadurch verbessern.


----------



## Pilatus (22. März 2020)

Jetzt siehst du ja welche Defizite du hast. 
Bunny hops (die richtigen) üben, dann kommt das mit dem Verkeilen von ganz alleine.


----------



## aufgehts (22. März 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> dann kommt das mit dem Verkeilen von ganz alleine.



?????


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Die Leute mit denen ich fahre, sagen (...)


Was die anderen sagen ? ... *Du* musst klar kommen. 

Ich muss sagen, dass mir so manche Fahrtechnik-Ideologien ein leises Stirnrunzeln bereiten.
Es ist ja nicht nur dieses 'einen echten Bunnyhop macht man ohne Klickpedale' ...

Da gibts ja auch noch die Geschichte mit dem rutschenden Hinterrad ... zieht man die HR-Bremse bis zur Blockade dann ist das ? 
Zieht man hingegen die VR-Bremse so weit, dass das HR nahezu vollstaendig entlastet wird und deshalb ausbricht, dann ist das tolle Fahrtechnik.
Ich harre noch der Erklaerung warum letzteres die Trails weniger kaputt macht als ersteres  ?


----------



## harryhallers (22. März 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Jetzt siehst du ja welche Defizite du hast.


Ich weiß nicht, es ist halt eine andere Technik. Mit dem Klick mußt Du Dich halt nicht so „verkeilen“ in den Pedalen. Aber unsauber das Hinterrad hochziehen kann man auch mit dem Flats habe ich heute gemerkt. Ich finde es kommt auch auf das Timing und aufs Abdrücken an...


----------



## tomtomba (23. März 2020)

ja aber warum nach 25 Jahren Flats? 
fahre seit 27 Jahren Klickies. Habe vor 2 Jahren das erste mal ein "Endurofahtraining" mit einem Instruktor gemacht. 
Da war ich auf einem Leihrad mit Flats unterwegs und nicht so glücklich. 
Beim zweiten mal mit dem eigenen neuen Rad und Klickies ging es viel besser. 
Der Instruktor (Marco Schuber Beerfelden) fährt auch Klickies!

Grüße


----------



## harryhallers (23. März 2020)

tomtomba schrieb:


> ja aber warum nach 25 Jahren Flats?


Also: im ganz speziellen geht es darum, dass ich angefangen habe höhere Sprünge zu üben. Das Problem war am Anfang, das ich das Rad durch die Klicks immer in mich reingezogen habe, statt die Beine durchzudrücken. Meine Kumpels meinten, dass läge an den Klicks und mit Flats lernt man einen sauberen Style. Deswegen wollte ich es mal testen, ob ich dadurch besser werde. Ich hab mir auch erhofft nicht so schnell in einen frontlastige Lage zu kommen, aber das ist mir mit Flats jetzt such schon passiert. Da ist die Absprungtechnik wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (23. März 2020)

Auch ein wichtiger Punkte: Schuhe
Mit den FiveTens kleben die Pedale nur so an den Schuhen.


----------



## ron101 (23. März 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Meine Kumpels meinten, dass läge an den Klicks und mit Flats lernt man einen sauberen Style


Hör auf Deine Kumpels, die haben recht.


----------



## The Gap (25. März 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Die Leute mit denen ich fahre, sagen das ich beim Springen dazu neige die Füße zu ziehen. Wobei ich immer versuche mich abzudrücken und nicht zu ziehen. Es ist jetzt auch viel besser, aber ich dachte ich könnte mein Fahrkönnen dadurch verbessern.


...abdrücken und ziehen ist das selbe - konzentriere dich mal nur auf den Impuls vom Lenker aus, das Hinterrad folgt dann automatisch...deswegen hast du mit Flats dann auch dein beschriebenes Problem!


----------



## Deleted 499340 (25. März 2020)

Klick-Pedale sind in der Hinsicht ein bisschen wie Fullys - falsch angewöhnte Technik fällt da nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. 
Geht man back to basics, fallen einem die Defizite erst auf. 
Im Prinzip ist es nur Übungssache. Gute Pedale und ein Satz spezieller Schuhe, wie hier schon vorgeschlagen, machen aber einen großen Unterschied. 
Ich habe auch FiveTen Freerider Pro - der Kauf lohnt sich. 
Mit dem abziehen bei Sprüngen wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig: Erst sollte die richtige Bunnyhop-Technik gelernt werden. Reißen am Lenker führt schnell zu Schmerzen. Entweder zieht man zu einer Seite und bei falscher Gewichtsverteilung steigt man auch mal über den Lenker ab. 
Ansonsten gilt wie so oft: langsam steigern und nicht zu schnell zu viel wollen.


----------



## Wuerfelrider (5. April 2020)

Saubere Bunnyhop Technik ist sehr wichtig. Dabei ist es wichtig, wenn man das Hinterrad anhebt die fußspitzen nach unten zeigen und man sich in den Pedalen einhakt. Für mich funktionieren die Cube atx ox Schuhe mit reverse escape Pedalen perfekt. Die Wunschkombi ist aber eine individuelle Sache. Gruß Wuerfelrider


----------



## supperharry (6. April 2020)

Wie schon oben geschrieben, sichere Fußstellung am Pedal ist wichtig. Dann nach der Sprungeinleitung Ferse runter beim Vorderradlupfen und danach die Fersen ganz hoch beim Körpernachobenstrecken und versuchen, so zu sagen, sich mit den Zehen in die Pedale  rein zu krallen und den lenker Richtung Hüfte zu ziehen. Dabei entsteht Druck auf die Pedale, der das Abrutschen verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (6. April 2020)

Ich hab ein bisschen eine ähnliche "Pedalkarriere" hinter mir, wie der TE. Ich hab mit 13 1/2 meine ersten Klickies gehabt. Mit 37 dann Flats gekauft (weil die FiveTens im Angebot waren) aber im Grunde nie benutzt. Immer wieder mal probiert, auch für ein paar Wochen und Monate, aber immer wieder auf Klickies zurück. Dann vor einem Jahr (mit 39) hatte ich etwas Knieprobleme und da habe ich meine Flats wieder rausgeholt. Fahre jetzt zumindest auf dem Mountainbike seit einem Jahr durchgehend Flats. War zwischendurch auch in den Alpen damit. Mittlerweile will ich nicht mehr zurück auf Klickies. Am Anfang hatte ich aber auch tierische Probleme beim Springen. Bin ich eh nicht so der Sprünge-Checker, aber mit Klickies konnte ich immer an den Pedalen ziehen und das hat mir etwas Sicherheit gegeben. Beim Springen mit Flats habe dann ich instinktiv auch gezogen und da war das Rad an den Füßen natürlich nicht mehr da. Gab ein paar unschöne Situationen. Jetzt nach einem Jahr merke ich die Flats gar nicht mehr. Die Sprünge werden immer größer (dosiert natürlich in meinem Alter ;-) und die Knieprobleme sind auch weg.
Ich glaube, dass man nach 25 Jahren einfach viel Geduld braucht, um sich eine neue Technik anzueignen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Frage natürlich berechtigt, ob man unbedingt auf Flats umsteigen muss. Ob ich jetzt im Bunny, Schweine- oder Sonstwashop irgendwo drüberspringe, kann doch außer der Stylepolizei eigentlich jedem ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2020)

Deshalb schraube ich alle halbe Jahr für ein paar Ausfahrten die Clickpedale ab. Gut für die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## dopero (7. April 2020)

Eigentlich sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen, mit welchen "Pedalsystem" er sich wohler fühlt bzw. welches für einen am besten ist.
Ich fahre z.B. seit langen Jahren nur noch mit Klickies, da ich auf Flats Knieprobleme habe (soll es auch geben). Meine Technik hat darunter nicht nennenswert gelitten, wie auch erst wieder ein Instrukteur bei einem Fahrtraining (es waren nur Flats erlaubt ), festgestellt hat.

Jetzt konkret für den TE:
Hast Du die richtige Sattelhöhe eingestellt? Habe im Bekanntenkreis beobachtet das gerade die Leute, welche den Sattel tendenziell zu hoch eingestellt haben, also den Fuß schon sehr deutlich nach unten bewegen um im unteren Totpunkt auf dem Pedal zu bleiben, die größten Probleme bei Sprüngen etc. mit Flats haben.
Keine Ahnung warum, ist einfach meine Beobachtung.


----------



## harryhallers (9. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Hast Du die richtige Sattelhöhe eingestellt? Habe im Bekanntenkreis beobachtet das gerade die Leute, welche den Sattel tendenziell zu hoch eingestellt haben, also den Fuß schon sehr deutlich nach unten bewegen um im unteren Totpunkt auf dem Pedal zu bleiben, die größten Probleme bei Sprüngen etc. mit Flats haben.


Ja, denke schon. Bei Sprüngen senke ich den Sattel auch immer ganz ab, damit der mich nicht raus kickt. Mittlerweile ist es auch schon etwas besser geworden, aber ich fand die Umstellung schon hart.
Mit war halt wichtig, bei Sprüngen nicht mehr so am Hinterrad zu ziehen sondern eher eine in die Hocke und danach hoch zu gehen Technik mache. Mit den Klicks habe ich das immer über ziehen versucht, was aber nur das Rad in mich reingezogen hat über die Knie.


----------



## supperharry (9. April 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Mit war halt wichtig, bei Sprüngen nicht mehr so am Hinterrad zu ziehen sondern eher eine in die Hocke und danach hoch zu gehen Technik mache.


Und da unterscheiden sich der Bunny- vom Schweinehop. Je besser du dich nach oben Strecken kannst umso einfacher gelingt es sich im Bike zu vekeilen und es mit zu nehmen.


----------

